# VHT Night Shades



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I was doing some research on the internet today and I ran across this product. Has anyone used this on the altima? I have seen what it looks like on other cars I was just curious if anyone had done one our model. If so please post pics. I plan on purchasing some pretty soon and doing my tail lights.


----------



## MomentaryLapse (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey man... Don't own an Altima (just here working on my grandmother's car) but saw your thread.

It works GREAT if you take your time. Some pointers that will make it look great and last a long long time...

Remove taillight assembly....

Scuff taillight with 1000 grit paper

Apply THIN coats until it's just a tiny bit lighter than you want (it seems to get darker when it dries)

After it has lost it's tackiness, apply 3-4 coats of a clear coat (available at anywhere you can buy paint)

Allow to sit for about 4 hours...

Wetsand with 1000... then 2000 grit papers...

Buff out using a medium cut compound (or you can use Meguire's Scratch X or similiar until it buffs out shiney)


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

I used VHT on my G/fs spec v taillights. Came out awesome. plan on doing my altima taillights soon. I did one of my stock taillights and it came out good. I never took the time to spray the other one and install though.


----------

